# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  %%% عزام يتعادل مع زيسكو %%%

## لعوتة

*تعادل عزام التنزاني مع زيسكو الزامبي بهدفين لكل  في البطولة الودية التي يستضيفها نادي مازمبي 

احرز هدفا عزام مهاجمه دومايو في مباراة قوية اعتبرها المدرب بانها الاعداد المثالي لدوري الابطال

كما فاز مازمبي علي دون بوسكو بثلاث اهداف مقابل هدف

مع العلم أن مازمبي يلعب بالصف الثاني بسبب تواجد دوليه مع منخب الكنغو الدمقراطية الذي حول تأخره بهدفين الي فوز بأربعة اهداف علي الكنغو كما يفقد زيسكو بعض نجومه بذات السبب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرقة الكونغو الديمقراطية التي تضم اغلب لاعبي مازيمبي فازت اليوم وصعدت الى دور الابعة 
*

----------


## اينرامو

*مشكور يا لعوتة يا فنان على المتابعة ... عزام ده الظاهر داير ينوّمنا نوم الديك فى الحبل .
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*مشكور لعوته للرصد و المتابعه
*

----------


## alastaz

*منفوش منفوش
وان لاقا ميلان
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*يبقى نادى عزام فريق عادى نحن من قمنا بتضخيمه واعتقد ان نتائج كمبالا سيتى فى دورة زنزبار الوديه كانت افضل من نتائج عزام بالرغم من خروج الفريقين من الدورى ذاته والدليل النتائج التى خرج بها الفريقين .اذا نادى كمبالا الذى هزمناه فى بورتسودان وتغلبنا عليه فى سيكافا الاخيره هو افضل من عزام بكثير ونادى كمبالا الذى شاهدناه هذا لا يقوى الى الوقوف امام المريخ مرة اخرى بعد جاهزية الفريق وعودة المصابين والغائبين.مباراة عزام مباراه عاديه وفريق عزام فريق عادى وهو ليس بهذه الضخامه التى نصورها به .خروج عزام على يد المريخ مسألة وقت فقط ليس الا بإذن الله سنحقق عليه نتيجه ايجابيه فى تنزانيا والخرطوم.
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*عزام راقد فوق راي

الله يســـــــــــــــــــتر
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*اري ان احترام الخصم هو الطريق السليم لاجتيازه
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*يجب  ان  ينصب  كل  تفكيرنا  حول  عزام  وطرق  التخلص  منه  ونترك  القيل  والقال  والله  بوست  موفق  وتشكر  عليه
                        	*

----------

